# Hitler's Lost Ball



## 3rd Herd (9 Feb 2007)

Fact or fiction. I just came across a very small article in a dog breeding magazine and as usual no sources or cittings. Here is the gist

"While serving on the western front as a corporal Hitler was attacked will running messages by a Bouvier Des Flanders. The result of this attack required the removal of one of Hitler's teste. When the German occupation of Belgium commenced Hitler ordered that the breed be wiped out and all dogs of this breed where to be shot on sight".

Now owning a pair of these fine animals I find this entirely possible just based on their character. The breed is rare but I thought this was in fact due to the location of the ancestral grounds having two world wars being fought and your usual collateral damage from bombing, shelling, etc. This is in addition to the military role the dogs did play ie, carrying FA supplies and messages. Thoughts and comments gratefully accepted.


----------



## Fraser.g (9 Feb 2007)

As a side question, not a hijack so early???

Is that breed like the Dog D'Beardeaux? 

Mastif?

GF


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2007)

Bouviers were used as messenger dogs during WW1.  Tough, smart and (gawd) sooo determined, these guys never quit.... which almost resulted in the extinction of the breed at the end of WW1.

Bouviers are cattle dogs who would throw their bulk at the legs of cattle to get their attention and direct them to whatever goal.

Used to own one.  She would sit down next to me, looking to be petted, up came the pay & whap on my thing (jut to get my attention)... if I ignored or got tired of petting and went back to drinking my coffee, she'd slip her nose under my elbow and give a nudge... resulting in my spilling coffee on my lap... knows what they want and will use the means at hand to get same said want.

will see if I can locate writeup on the breed

However, if the Bouvier got Hitler's left ball I have only one thing to say..... what a good dog!


----------



## gaspasser (9 Feb 2007)

Could this be the origin of a ditty song I heard years ago in cadets..
"Hitler has only one left ball.
Goebels has two but very small.
Himmler has something sim'lar.
But {forgot the name} has no balls at all."

To the tune of "Colonel Bogie's march"


----------



## cplcaldwell (9 Feb 2007)

Goring


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2007)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> As a side question, not a hijack so early???
> Is that breed like the Dog D'Beardeaux?
> Mastif?
> GF


A Bouvier des Flandres will look a little bit like a giant Schnauzer.
coarse curly hair, most of the time "salt & pepper"
( I used to describe mine as being something like a`"brillo pad".

You might remember seeing Nancy Reagan, while as 1st lady, being taken for a walk by a somewhat determined young bouvier.


----------



## 3rd Herd (9 Feb 2007)

Geo
my male is 15, female 13 you describe them to a T. You missed the fact they do not shed and are hypo alerergic. Just thought this was an interesting aside for us to poke into.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Feb 2007)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> Goring


{best Austin Powers voice}  Aye, thank you..


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2007)

Heh... true they don't shed.... something in common with the King poodles.

Funny aside,  
When we 1st got the Bouvier puppy, my mother saw it and said in a sneering tone "wazzat? you didn'te a poodle - did you?" ... she soon realized how wrong she was.("I always described her walking the dog as "doing a Nancy"")

One of the most loyal dogs I have ever had the pleasure of having as a companion.
She lived some 14 yrs - passed away in her sleep one night... RIP to a great friend!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Bouviers were used as messenger dogs during WW1.  Tough, smart and (gawd) sooo determined, these guys never quit.... which almost resulted in the extinction of the breed at the end of WW1.
> 
> Bouviers are cattle dogs who would throw their bulk at the legs of cattle to get their attention and direct them to whatever goal.
> 
> ...



Funny I dated a girl with the same last name and characteristic of the dog, you ignored her at your peril!


----------



## niner domestic (9 Feb 2007)

Here's one at work...


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2007)

Heh.... and the dog looks like it`s having FUN (though the cow does not appear to be sharing that feeling)


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2007)

From Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouvier_des_Flandres



> In World War II, the Bouvier again faced extinction, but not because they were being used in war. Adolf Hitler was deciding on a breed of guard dog for the Third Reich to use. Having heard of the Bouvier's strengths and abilities, Hitler requested to meet this dog. When Hitler reached out his hand, the Bouvier snapped at him, biting his hand. Hitler decreed that all Bouviers were to be killed on sight. Again, it was the people of Belgium who successfully re-established the breed.


----------



## medicineman (9 Feb 2007)

When I was growing up in Victoria, I remember the Saanich Police K-9 units used Bouviers.  I had the odd problem taking them seriously, since they're pretty happy looking, hairy dogs - except they are BIG hairy, happy dogs.  Have known a few and always found them to be quite happy go lucky.  In contrast, the Victoria City Police had Belgian and German Shepherds.  They rarely looked happy, unless munching on a body part it seemed...I had a close encounter with one the handler jokingly set on me; all I saw was the white teeth in the dark and nothing much else.  On the bright side, I did manage to retain bowel and bladder function.

MM


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2007)

white teeth & beady eyes looking at ya thru that matt of hair - "that's my girl"!


----------



## 3rd Herd (9 Feb 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> When I was growing up in Victoria, I remember the Saanich Police K-9 units used Bouviers.  I had the odd problem taking them seriously, since they're pretty happy looking, hairy dogs - except they are BIG hairy, happy dogs.  Have known a few and always found them to be quite happy go lucky.  In contrast, the Victoria City Police had Belgian and German Shepherds.  They rarely looked happy, unless munching on a body part it seemed...I had a close encounter with one the handler jokingly set on me; all I saw was the white teeth in the dark and nothing much else.  On the bright side, I did manage to retain bowel and bladder function.
> 
> MM



MM
I almost had one of the Saanich dogs upon his retirement but the handler's mother in law had dibs. But she did help me find my male though. Saanich Police after many years moved away from the Bouviers cause in the words of one handler "these guys are getting to big to keep throwing over fences while tracking and fences are being built too strong for them to knock down". Mind you Vic city has taken a couple of big hits financially with health problems with the Shephards.

Leave it to Sig Des to bring the dreaded Wiki in the thread. ;D


----------



## niner domestic (9 Feb 2007)

I prefer this history of the dog...mentions Nazis and resistance fighters.. but no Hitler...

http://www.petpublishing.com/dogken/breeds/bouvier.shtml


----------



## medicineman (9 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> MM
> I almost had one of the Saanich dogs upon his retirement but the handler's mother in law had dibs. But she did help me find my male though. Saanich Police after many years moved away from the Bouviers cause in the words of one handler "these guys are getting to big to keep throwing over fences while tracking and fences are being built too strong for them to knock down". Mind you Vic city has taken a couple of big hits financially with health problems with the Shephards.
> 
> Leave it to Sig Des to bring the dreaded Wiki in the thread. ;D



Yeah - they are rather large to toss over a fence.  On the bright side, bad guys aren't getting up again with one of those on their chest.

MM


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Leave it to Sig Des to bring the dreaded Wiki in the thread. ;D



Hey, I love to stir the pot!


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Feb 2007)

*in suitably mod-ish tone*  All this has exactly what to do with Hitler's nutsack? Back on topic, or be crucified upside down with your heads in a bucket of your own shyte.*

Thank you very much, and I hope I passed the audition.      ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Fact or fiction. I just came across a very small article in a dog breeding magazine and as usual no sources or cittings. Here is the gist
> 
> "While serving on the western front as a corporal Hitler was attacked will running messages by a Bouvier Des Flanders. The result of this attack required the removal of one of Hitler's teste. When the German occupation of Belgium commenced Hitler ordered that the breed be wiped out and all dogs of this breed where to be shot on sight".
> 
> Now owning a pair of these fine animals I find this entirely possible just based on their character. The breed is rare but I thought this was in fact due to the location of the ancestral grounds having two world wars being fought and your usual collateral damage from bombing, shelling, etc. This is in addition to the military role the dogs did play ie, carrying FA supplies and messages. Thoughts and comments gratefully accepted.



 I do remember as kids in England sining a little ditty about his nether region.
Growing up as a kid's we sang the song's and little ditty's the troop's brought home that as kids we picked up and for the life of me I can't remember the ditty about Adolf having only 1 ball, I do remember getting a thick ear when caught singing it though. :crybaby:


----------



## gaspasser (17 Feb 2007)

Spre Earl, check post #3 by me.  I remembered it from my days in England and cadets.


----------

